# Next years work load?



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Who knows? But, some pretty smart guys in the financial industry say things are going to get real bad.

http://www.moneynews.com/MKTNews/Ma...3E5C-1&utm_source=taboola&utm_medium=referral

But, that could be good for us...


----------



## Coos-NH (Oct 17, 2012)

The scenario that this article portrays would not be good for any industry. Property values decline sharply, fuel and material costs rise and short sales would likely increase drastically. This industry also attracts the unemployed like a magnet creating even more competition fighting for the scraps.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I have not for one minute bought into this administrations statements that things are righting them self...
The stock market is soooooo over-inflated right now...
and the unemployment numbers are not accurate...the way they count them are a joke...


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Fun with Charts...Talking with one of the Vip's at a National the other day, and he whispers in my ear. and he says hey Zuse we're about to hire 60 new cubical workers after the first of the year, i said great more morons to have to deal with. I said but the news keeps telling us that the foreclosers are way down, he comes back at me with, red-tape,new laws slowing the pipeline down, no one is buying, you cant believe whats coming out the press anymore.

Audits Coming...

One national ive been with for 7 yrs has been auditing my work for the last 75 days, they have gone back 3 yrs so far. Hit me with 3 charges backs, mostly up-loaders error's, just minor stuff. So yes its going to be a good year. You will also see some Regionals fall to the way side to this year too.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Little in the media is believable. 

Even less coming from the white house's mouth pieces. 
Whether its the head loud mouth or one of his minions. 
They tell so many lies that if any of them said on TV the sky was blue I'd go outside to 
verify for myself. Its that bad. 

If 2014 is supposed to be that busy that means a lot of foreclosures are in the works now.
MANY are the stories of folks staying in their houses for a year or more after they were able to 
make their last payment. When I was active in the work I was in multiple houses the neighbors told
me were vacant for up to 2 years. I was told on more than one occasion that I was the first guy 
they'd seen around the property in 2 years.

So that means 2014's work load is winding its way thru the courts and legal wrangling now.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Plenty of work available, im turning it down....


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Little in the media is believable.
> 
> Even less coming from the white house's mouth pieces.
> Whether its the head loud mouth or one of his minions.
> ...



I was told by a client today that there they will be able to dump a couple hundred inspections on me immediately after the first...I asked...like next Thursday...YES... so we'll see...

We have a few properties out here that have been setting 3+ years...scuttlebutt has it that all the laws did was slow this up and now there is going to be a release of the backlog...we'll have to see on that also...

I do know it is going to be a very exciting ride folks...Hope you got your E tickets ready....


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

From one extreme to the other...sounds about right.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*Hi*

anyone ever hear saying only fools believe? i heard the same line last year and never picked up in my area at all.of course im in a small area market too.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

If the Nationals keep paying crap them they can keep the work too. 

As it stands in my area a lot of us have told them to give the low ball minimum wage pricing offers to others. I have had them beg me to take jobs, yet they still refuse to pay better so I keep passing on them.

I know one of the brokers I do direct work for has come to me with houses that were managed by a National and I have been awarded contracts for direct preservation and ongoing maintenance work because after 10+ days the initial services had still not been started. 

I like this way better. Pays twice as much, fewer pictures and pays about the same time frame.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> I know one of the brokers I do direct work for has come to me with houses that were managed by a National and I have been awarded contracts for direct preservation and ongoing maintenance work because after 10+ days the initial services had still not been started.


It is my understanding the FNMA either has implemented or will be implementing a 6 day completion for initial services. If those services aren't completed, the broker has the right to obtain a contractor to perform the work. The property then gets reassigned from the National (Cyprexx, AMS, etc.) to the broker. All costs associated are then backcharged to national that holds the contract by FNMA.

Can anyone confirm this statement or make corrections if parts are wrong?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Haven't heard that one, but it would be great news if it were true. I can see scenarios where it would behoove a sub who is the sole contractor for an area to simply wait the national out and take the same order from the broker. More money, less hassle.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Haven't heard that one, but it would be great news if it were true. I can see scenarios where it would behoove a sub who is the sole contractor for an area to simply wait the national out and take the same order from the broker. More money, less hassle.


I heard it from someone who was talking with one of his friends at AMS. Supposedly they will be putting screws down on "late" work orders for FNMA.

As this is 2nd or 3rd hand, I may have some of the details wrong.

Cyprexx has FNMA here in WI. I plan on calling up one of my brokers next week to chat and see if he can shed any light on this. Unfortunately for me, the contractors doing the FNMA work around here are pretty damn good. When coming in doing rehabs behind them, the houses are pretty decent to work in and they are on the ball with lawns and snow removals.

Now the Freddie stuff is a train wreck, we bid sales cleans before the work just to get the paint to stick on the nasty walls.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> It is my understanding the FNMA either has implemented or will be implementing a 6 day completion for initial services. If those services aren't completed, the broker has the right to obtain a contractor to perform the work. The property then gets reassigned from the National (Cyprexx, AMS, etc.) to the broker. All costs associated are then backcharged to national that holds the contract by FNMA.
> 
> Can anyone confirm this statement or make corrections if parts are wrong?


That would be soooo sweet if it were true. So many of my competitors wait a week to even start a job. 

Case in point, one house that I bid and was turned down on because I was too high over two months ago is still not cleaned right as of my conversation with the broker yesterday. It is on the third vendor being assgined and has yet to pass a BSO inspection. The broker has asked for me to be assigned to it and they refuse. The first vendor waited almost three weeks to start the TO and initials.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> That would be soooo sweet if it were true. So many of my competitors wait a week to even start a job.
> 
> Case in point, one house that I bid and was turned down on because I was too high over two months ago is still not cleaned right as of my conversation with the broker yesterday. It is on the third vendor being assgined and has yet to pass a BSO inspection. The broker has asked for me to be assigned to it and they refuse. The first vendor waited almost three weeks to start the TO and initials.


I have only heard this for FNMA. Bank owned, HUD, VA, etc. is NOT the case. I'll do some more digging and see what I can up with.


----------

